# RAM Drive in XP



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi I have 2GB RAM, writing to a SATA 10kRPM is not fast enough, I would like to use approx 500MB-1GB of my RAM to store the info, then later tansfer the info to HDD


----------



## yellowduck (Jul 31, 2003)

Not sure how exactly you'd do that... I'm not possitive on how well RAM acts as a storage device... its "random access" after all...

Since I'm on a morrowind kick... its like little boxes to put stuff in so you dont have to carry all your lewt, so you can get more lewt... or something...

There is probably a way to do it, but not unless you put the data in an open file or something then save it like that...

Come to think of it, I'm not sure using RAM to temp store would even make sense... it'd still have to write eventually....


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

I looked around Cenatek and SuperSpeed but they dont work properly
Writing to SATA Stipe RAID Array should be about 150MB/s, Im only getting 80MB/s but I need it to be faster, using RAM should be around 1GB/s - 6.4GB/s(Motherboard limit)


----------



## yellowduck (Jul 31, 2003)

I haven't dealt much with raid so I'll shup my mouf =)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are RAMDISK products for XP, here's an example. http://www.superspeed.com/ramdisk.html

I'm sure a Google search will turn up a ton of them...


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

Cant register superspeed sw on multi processor PC


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

SATA 10,000RPM Stripe RAID Array 67MB/s
PATA 7,200RPM Mirror RAID Array 51.5MB/s
USB MMC Reader 573Kb/s
RAM Drive 1.3GB/s

Whats everyone else gettin


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I get a max speed of 55mb/sec and an average speed of 45mb/sec with my WD 200gig SE drive on this system, no RAID.


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

PATA or SATA whats the RPM?


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

Gonna Disable HyperThread so that i can register the RAM Drive, I only use the HT to allow a CPU hoggin prog to use 50% of the CPU instead of 100% so do i really nead HT?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

vmail said:


> *PATA or SATA whats the RPM? *


My drive is the ATA-100 7200 RPM SE drive with the 8mb cache.


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

PATA then


----------

